# Weber



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

Hit the Weber River today and we did pretty well. Started out slow but around 2:30 - 3:00 we started doing really well. This was my first time fishing the Weber between Echo and Rockport. Probably 90% of the fish were whities, is that pretty standard for this stretch?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Probably more around 95% whities. :lol: I catch a lot whities as it is, but I pretty much only catch whities on that stretch. There are some nice browns in there though. Just have to work harder for them. Use bigger flies.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

Ussually its a lot of whites , but yesterday I was on that same stretch and ended up with 2 whites 4 browns 3 rainbows and 3 cutts. They sure were fighting hard yesterday.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I dropped by on the Weber just for a short time with my wife on the way back from Park City. Caught a couple. I talked to someone for a short time that had not fished the Weber much. We exchanged for minute me giving him tips on the Weber and he told me about the Provo briefly. That wasn't you was it krc?


----------



## krc.humpy (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't think so. I did talk to a guy but I do not remember talking about the Provo at all.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Are the flows too high on the river below Echo(Henefer to Taggarts) for nymphing to be effective? I was throwing some johns, zebra midges and finally larger san juan worms and got nothing on Sat. I did switch back to the dark side and we picked up a few browns and a cut with brass #2 blue fox...


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Walt when I drove by this past Sat. below Croyden looked pretty blown out, but thats not to say you cant catch em there. San Juans are good in runoff, but you will need weight to get em down I think. I noticed above Croyden the flows were much better looking, hopefully they should stay that way for a while! At least you managed to get some on the spinner... Sooner or later you get one on the fly rod! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Above Echo was horrible on Fri. I talked with a really nice guy on the Web. on Friday. Sounds like I should have stayed below Echo.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Weber could be a very nice, destination type river but we have landowners who don't allow access and farm shtuff flowing through it out of the pig troughs and silt and mud and muck flowing from the dams. 90% of the time the majority of that water is murk and silt. I prefer to have my chocolate milk from a cup, not flowing down some dredged, posted pig trough!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Just a couple of thoughts based on past experience. The middle Weber (between Echo and Rockport) will be very murky until the lower elevation snow around the Wanship/Silver creek area melts. Then it will clear a little untill Rockport fills and spills. Then it will "blow out" (I predict big time this year) until the high snow pack in the Uintas melts. I suspect that won't be until mid July this year. There is a silver lining, however. As HighNdry so tactfully pointed out, the Weber can get choked with silt and weeds from the ample "nutrients" it collects. A big runnoff this year will clean much of that out and make the fishing much better next fall. The Weber is not nearly as asthetic as say the Provo but it does have its atributes. The big question is: Will there be enough of a window between the lower snow melting and Rockport and Echo filling and spilling to accomodate the "Mother's Day" caddis hatch and will I have a day off then to hit it? :wink: :roll: :?:


----------

